# What member fortifies their SP with 190?



## M38A1 (May 20, 2020)

I've tried the search function to no avail on this one.

What member uses 190 to fortify their SP in addition to the use of 12oz flavor concentrates? I'd like to try that approach with this most current batch that hit SG.990 this evening.

How do I go about this on a six gallon batch that's currently a 2nd fermentation of a prior Strawberry DB batch?


----------



## 1d10t (May 20, 2020)

You can always add sugar to get the alcohol level up. Well, at least to 18% or so. After that you are just making it sweeter. Sugar is cheaper than 190. Are you really trying to make Limoncello?


----------



## Darrell Hawley (May 21, 2020)

M38A1 said:


> I've tried the search function to no avail on this one.
> 
> What member uses 190 to fortify their SP in addition to the use of 12oz flavor concentrates? I'd like to try that approach with this most current batch that hit SG.990 this evening.
> 
> How do I go about this on a six gallon batch that's currently a 2nd fermentation of a prior Strawberry DB batch?


I have seen "Hounddawg" make a comment about making SP port using EV190. Hope that helps.


----------



## M38A1 (May 21, 2020)

Thx.... I'll ping him.

I vaguely recall this wasn't specific to ports though. I believe it was a DB or SP specific application.


----------



## M38A1 (May 21, 2020)

I'm thinking Sour_Grapes or Scooter68???? 

I want to try something new like this to boost the SP and I recently saw a thread on it.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 21, 2020)

M38A1 said:


> I'm thinking Sour_Grapes or Scooter68????
> 
> I want to try something new like this to boost the SP and I recently saw a thread on it.



Not I. But you may be thinking of this thread: New Guy

In that thread, Steve ( @vacuumpumpman ) posted a link to a presentation of his where I think he uses Everclear: How to make Port Style Wines - All in One Wine Pump

And here is the thread from @hounddawg : SKEETER PEE PORT


----------



## M38A1 (May 21, 2020)

1d10t said:


> You can always add sugar to get the alcohol level up. Well, at least to 18% or so. After that you are just making it sweeter. Sugar is cheaper than 190. Are you really trying to make Limoncello?



Not sure exactly "what" I'm trying to make.... I recently saw a post that a member explained how they took SP, then added in a fifth of 190 and possibly some can flavorings to give the SP a kick. Can't for the life of me find that post using the search function.

I have a batch of SP that was made using the gross lees of a batch of Strawberry DB. This SP is at .990 now on day 2 so I'm confident it's dry/done. That got me thinking about making a batch of whatever I read but can't find! lol...


----------



## M38A1 (May 21, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> Not I. But you may be thinking of this thread: New Guy
> 
> In that thread, Steve ( @vacuumpumpman ) posted a link to a presentation of his where I think he uses Everclear: How to make Port Style Wines - All in One Wine Pump
> 
> And here is the thread from @hounddawg : SKEETER PEE PORT



Thanks for the lead! I found what I was looking for >>HERE<< in post #5. That's where I read it. Must have mixed one of the other posts in my head about adding flavored frozen concentrates. Again, thanks.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 21, 2020)

M38A1 said:


> Thanks for the lead! I found what I was looking for >>HERE<< in post #5. That's where I read it. Must have mixed one of the other posts in my head about adding flavored frozen concentrates. Again, thanks.



Well, to be fair to you, in the thread from hounddawg that I cited, he speaks of adding a bottle of concentrate at the end. But, in that thread, he was speaking of one of the lemon juice bottles that SP calls for, but just delay adding it to the end to help fermentation get started.


----------



## hounddawg (May 21, 2020)

M38A1 said:


> I've tried the search function to no avail on this one.
> 
> What member uses 190 to fortify their SP in addition to the use of 12oz flavor concentrates? I'd like to try that approach with this most current batch that hit SG.990 this evening.
> 
> How do I go about this on a six gallon batch that's currently a 2nd fermentation of a prior Strawberry DB batch?


country wine making SKEETER PEE PORT, pine apple and lemon juice hide the rocket fuel taste, using he regular recipe but start with only 1 quart of lemon juice when ferment is nearly done if doing say 6 gallons then add 5 more quarts of lemon juice hen rack into carboy, come bottling time use 6 & 1/2 carboy add PGA 190 proof hen rack skeeter pee into that then bottle, taste like lemonade, 
Dawg


----------



## M38A1 (May 21, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## hounddawg (May 21, 2020)

You're Most Welcome

before i'll give a bottle or glass i WARN do not sip ,drive, walk, because it will slip up on you ,,and you'll never know what happened
Richard


----------



## M38A1 (Jun 1, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> You're Most Welcome
> 
> before i'll give a bottle or glass i WARN do not sip ,drive, walk, because it will slip up on you ,,and you'll never know what happened
> Richard



Thank you.
My little 'experiment' went from a nominal 10.5%ABV to 11.8%ABV. That was a six gallon batch split into two three gallon experiments. One I used 3 cans strawberry daiquiri mix/3 cups invert sugar and 12.5oz 190 PGA. The other was the same but I used 3 cans of pina colada mix instead of strawberry.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 1, 2020)

M38A1 said:


> Thank you.
> My little 'experiment' went from a nominal 10.5%ABV to 11.8%ABV. That was a six gallon batch split into two three gallon experiments. One I used 3 cans strawberry daiquiri mix/3 cups invert sugar and 12.5oz 190 PGA. The other was the same but I used 3 cans of pina colada mix instead of strawberry.


have you sampled, the older the age the smoother they get, i made a skeeter pee port once and had cases and boxes everywhere, about a month later i moved out all the boxes and organized my cases there hidden in the middle of the room set a full bottle never corked, i thought well vinegar for cooking on my smoker, but i just had to taste it, could not believe it, threw it in the fridge and after cold enjoyed it immensely, the skeeter had run up to about 18% and put a fifth of PGA (everclear) that 190 proof in 6 gallons of skeeter pee, a person could save a fortune in corks, i never allow anyone to drink or have without a very stern warning, taste like lemonade, but kicks like a mule, 
oh dang that daiquiri sounds so good, soon as i bottle these 5# 6-gal carboys of skeeter pee, i'm going to try that, i love daiquiri's, great thought on your part, 
Dawg


----------



## M38A1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Well, I like strawberry daiquiris and the lady likes pina' colada's so I figured why the heck not?  

I used a store brand strawberry daiquiri at the rate of one 10oz can per gallon plus I back sweetened at the rate of one cup sugar&one-half cup water per gallon. This certainly clouded up the batch and there was a little bit of strawberry residue floating on the top after mixing.

The same went for the pina' colada except I used the Bacardi brand at the same 10oz can per gallon and the same sugar as the strawberry. This too left a LOT of foamy pineapple coconut floating on top. I put my racking cane in deep on the first stab and siphoned it off until the foamy stuff was starting to transfer then pulled out the racking cane. The lady friend enjoyed all that fruity froth with what the cane couldn't pick up. lol. This too was cloudy and I don't believe it's going to clear but I'm OK with both of them like this.

Serve cold over crushed ice. Little drink umbrella optional.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 2, 2020)

M38A1 said:


> Well, I like strawberry daiquiris and the lady likes pina' colada's so I figured why the heck not?
> 
> I used a store brand strawberry daiquiri at the rate of one 10oz can per gallon plus I back sweetened at the rate of one cup sugar&one-half cup water per gallon. This certainly clouded up the batch and there was a little bit of strawberry residue floating on the top after mixing.
> 
> ...


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 6, 2020)

M38A1 said:


> Well, I like strawberry daiquiris and the lady likes pina' colada's so I figured why the heck not?
> 
> I used a store brand strawberry daiquiri at the rate of one 10oz can per gallon plus I back sweetened at the rate of one cup sugar&one-half cup water per gallon. This certainly clouded up the batch and there was a little bit of strawberry residue floating on the top after mixing.
> 
> ...





because all my carboys are bulk aging several different types of country wines I've ordered 11 more 6 gallon carboys, i've not went looking for strawberry Daiquiri mix yet, most of my wines are kept from 11% to 14% only my skeeter pee is run up to use for sleep, my aunt in latter stages of cancer, and i'm insomnadric , unlike most people pain meds wind me up like a 3 day clock, but i'm getting closer to trying strawberry daiquiri wine, i got 18 gallon of strawberry aging, that goes quick when my nephew comes over, cough of course i really like strawberry wine, i own 1, 3-gal carboy I only use to keep topping off extra wine in, but i'll figure out how high ABV and still taste right, i know years ago at bars the daiquiris had 80 proof rum , so that tells me i can use 3/4 pint PGA, in 3 gallons and still have it taste good, don't know why, i quit drinking 30 years ago till 5 different of my doctors recommended me drinking red wine, which started my addicton of making wine, oh you brought up daiquiris and boom , i ain't sure where to put these 11 carboys that are being shipped as of yesterday, live and learn,,lol i;m thinking of using a strawberry wine ferment with added daiquiri mix in it,
Dawg


----------

